# The NEW Blue Competition



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

Myself and my GF just picked up matching Blue Comp CX bikes, version 6.5. Can't wait till they arrive. This is the new CXC model, all carbon with aluminum lugs. It's sweeeet, but out of my price range for CX. : (


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Very nice. It's Trigon's latest model, I think. Here it is, branded as Token.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*one good rock kicked up from the front tire*

and you could ruin the DT

just not sold on carbon for off road yet. too expensive, too fragile

just my opinion


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

a Blue bike that's... red and black???


----------



## Timgo2 (Jul 13, 2004)

*Sweet Blue CXC*

I just built up my Blue CX 6.5 and it rides and fits great. The carbon model looks very nice. I might have went for that if it was available when I ordered my frame. The good price on the CX 6.5 from bicyclenut.com did alow me to build up another set of wheels though. Looks like the MSRP on the CXC is $1250.00.


----------



## Ronsonic (Nov 11, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> and you could ruin the DT
> 
> just not sold on carbon for off road yet. too expensive, too fragile
> 
> just my opinion


I have only a little experience with CF off road, the legs on an old Girvin mountain bike fork. The lettering was peeling off, the powder coating on the aluminum bits was chipped and scraped but the CF was unscarred. The legs were an Easton product from the mid 90s and the things were completely not cheap when new. But if those were any indication of what to expect from carbon fiber I am very comfortable. The closest thing I've ever seen to an indestructible mountain bike product.

Ron


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> and you could ruin the DT
> 
> just not sold on carbon for off road yet. too expensive, too fragile
> 
> just my opinion


So...if that's true, how do all those carbon mtb's hold up? I don't see any sitting on the trail with broken DT's.
And why is carbon used for off road motorcycle skid plates and pipe guards?


----------



## The Human G-Nome (Aug 26, 2002)

*My Blue Adventure*

So, here's my Blue update....

It's been over a month now and my blue CX frame STILL isn't here. Argh! I'm already missing races since I have no other CX bike and only a roadie at my disposal. After my other roadie got stolen at a criterium (was going to break down spare roadie for use on CX bike), I decided to have the bike shop build up the CX 6.5 aluminum frame with Campy Centaur. The wait has been killing me though. Even for a custom build, this seems like a long time. On the bright side, I got the complete bike minus pedals for $1365 with no tax and free shipping. Not bad for a Campy equipped CX bike I think. They're also nice looking IMHO. I've test rode one briefly at a different local shop and liked the feel. 

..... then I get an email from the LBS today. Turns out that Blue is out of size small frames in the 6.5 - argh! Still!!!! I've waited a month, and they don't even have the frame yet. Further, he didn't tell me they were out when I placed my order. So, to make up for it, he's charging me a $199 upcharge to buy the new carbon CXC model pictured. I have to admit, $664 for a carbon CX frame sounds alright to me. Should be out the door to me by the end of next week. I'll be sure to post pics.


----------



## steve_e_f (Sep 8, 2003)

bummer about the delay, but cool about the upgrade!


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*skid plates and pipe guards*



the mayor said:


> So...if that's true, how do all those carbon mtb's hold up? I don't see any sitting on the trail with broken DT's.
> And why is carbon used for off road motorcycle skid plates and pipe guards?


aren't structural. they can crack, chip and still function without worry of the bike splitting in 2 under you

as for broken CF cx frames, please see Sven Nijs' latest


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

atpjunkie said:


> as for broken CF cx frames, please see Sven Nijs' latest


Show me. I'd like to see it.


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showpost.php?p=778992&postcount=10


----------



## pippin (Jul 12, 2006)

A barrier was pushed in front of Nys while at full speed. Anything would likely break.

MTBs have had CF tubes for nearly, if not more, than 10yrs without them failing from kicked up rocks or normal wrecks.


----------



## uhkuhjillion (Aug 9, 2004)

I had one of the Gary Fisher procalibers when they were the all carbon Trek OCLV frames back in 94, I broke it at the BB about 2 years later doing drop offs at a college campus. The replacement frame lasted me 8years without any problems before I sold it pretty cheap to a friend. I had even thrown it in frustration down a rocky trail once, and still no problems. It had pretty badly chipped paint, looked like a wreck, but still ran like a race machine. Tough bike.

Relating this to the original Thread by Human G-Nome so that it is not completely hijacked, Thats a sweet looking bike and in my experience I wouldn't worry about breaking your frame because you kicked up a rock. Try not to run into any barriers at full speed though.


----------



## TWD (Feb 9, 2004)

uhkuhjillion said:


> I had one of the Gary Fisher procalibers when they were the all carbon Trek OCLV frames back in 94, I broke it at the BB about 2 years later doing drop offs at a college campus. The replacement frame lasted me 8years without any problems before I sold it pretty cheap to a friend. I had even thrown it in frustration down a rocky trail once, and still no problems. It had pretty badly chipped paint, looked like a wreck, but still ran like a race machine. Tough bike.


Same experience here with a 95 Fisher Procaliber Ltd. I've given it an unbelievable thrashing over the years with no issues. Paint is long gone. I always would cringe when a big rock would fling up into the DT, but never had any issues. 

It's converted to SS now, and still going strong. I wouldn' t worry about carbon on a cross bike.

I mean, how many of us are running carbon forks on our cx rigs? I'd rather have my frame fail than my fork any day.


----------

